# Need advice on the 1953 Chrome Pass. Cars.



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a nice set of the above. (960-961-962-963). These where a one year only item from
A/F. AFAIK there is no fix if the chrome peels off or starts getting blotched with those black
spots. My questions is how to prevent the above from starting?:dunno: Perhaps coating it with something? Or ? I like these cars very much as they match up well with any engine-Diesel or
Steamer. Thanks in advance. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> I have a nice set of the above. (960-961-962-963). These where a one year only item from
> A/F. AFAIK there is no fix if the chrome peels off or starts getting blotched with those black
> spots. My questions is how to prevent the above from starting?:dunno: Perhaps coating it with something? Or ? I like these cars very much as they match up well with any engine-Diesel or
> Steamer. Thanks in advance. Larry


Don't know the answer to this one.. It would cost an arm and leg to have them re-chromed I suppose.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well...someone come up with the answer because I've got the same set of cars...


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a picture of my Chrome Car Set. (Pulled by the "Chief" in the picture)Larry

P.S. Hope to get this on You Tube in the future.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it might be mold??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You can get these rechromed at Port Lines but I understand you need to strip everything off and only provide the body itself, in other words, only the part(s) you want chromed. They do it for what I think is $60 per unit. But then you need to restore the rest of the coach back to original by adding all the items you removed. Might be worth it if you can do all the other work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

llskis said:


> I have a nice set of the above. (960-961-962-963). These where a one year only item from
> A/F. AFAIK there is no fix if the chrome peels off or starts getting blotched with those black
> spots. My questions is how to prevent the above from starting?:dunno: Perhaps coating it with something? Or ? I like these cars very much as they match up well with any engine-Diesel or
> Steamer. Thanks in advance. Larry


You say they are in good shape and just want to protect the finish?
I can't see the condition they are in looking at your picture?

Now you are getting advice for rechroming?
Are they in good shape or do you have black spots and corrosion already?

A good *non abrasive* polish will protect them. Just polish them?:dunno:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> You say they are in good shape and just want to protect the finish?
> I can't see the condition they are in looking at your picture?
> 
> Now you are getting advice for rechroming?
> ...


Big Ed: Mine are in "Excellant" condition. (Not Mint;but close;no black spots). Just want to preserve them for the future. Not sure what causes the deterioration? Mold-Moisture-Oil from hands from handling them or just age in general?? Should we treat them just like we treat Chrome on our vehicals? How about Armor-All? Maybe that film would isolate the chrome from the outside?? You said a non abrasive polish--Give me a brand name if you can. Just need some idea's. Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I use Mothers for all my waxing jobs.
My pick up truck, the big truck, the boat and chrome.

http://www.mothers.com/02_products/05208.html

There are plenty of other good chrome polish's out there.
I have used Mothers for a long time, some say the price is high but I like it.

They have a name for the black you're talking about, if you were going to get it I think they would be showing signs of it by now. 
Just keep her polished and don't store it with the wrong materials or where it is wet and they should be fine.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I got carried away by the posting...I guess if you just want to preserve what's still left, handle them like they are gold and keep them wrapped and boxed when not in use.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

It might be the process that they used so many years ago. I have 3-4 plastic chrome passenger cars, and only 1 exhibits what the op is talking about, and it doesn't come off.I thought it could have been mold, but when I tried to clean it off that one car, it stayed.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

FWIW, Meguiars says treat it like paint.

I'd expect their position to be correct advice, but tempered with try it on an already ruined piece first. I'd wager the process to coat was exactly similar...:goofball:


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

The black spots are not something that is on the chrome. They are spots where the chrome has worn or flaked off and the black plastic of the shell is showing through. They cannot be buffed out. I would refrain from using polish on these as any amount of abrasive would remove some of the chrome. The process used by Gilbert did not provide good adhesion between the chrome plating and the plastic. Coating with something over the chrome will not prevent this as the problem is between the plastic surface and the chrome.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

phmo said:


> The black spots are not something that is on the chrome. They are spots where the chrome has worn or flaked off and the black plastic of the shell is showing through. They cannot be buffed out. I would refrain from using polish on these as any amount of abrasive would remove some of the chrome. The process used by Gilbert did not provide good adhesion between the chrome plating and the plastic. Coating with something over the chrome will not prevent this as the problem is between the plastic surface and the chrome.


phmo: Your explaination is as good as anybody. From what I'm gathering is that if you use them on a running layout (like mine) you risk loosing some chrome. If there was some type
of "sealer" that would not harm the surface is probably the way to go. But who knows?Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

So it is not the chrome I was thinking of.

I was thinking of chrome on metal......not plastic.hwell:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

llskis said:


> I have a nice set of the above. (960-961-962-963). These where a one year only item from
> A/F.
> 
> Have to make a minor correction on my above statement. A/F did have these chrome plastic body cars in 1952 but they had "link" couplers. (660-661-662-663) where the cat. numbers. I would think that these cars are even more rare then the 1953 "knuckle" coupler type. Larry


----------

